# Hello Everyone



## LinsG (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello from Red Deer.  I've always been interested in learning how to do some milling work and might finally do some good research on a machine to possibly purchase.  I've come across a few good threads which is why I decided to join so I'll start reading up on those before I start another thread.

Thanks!


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa On. Lots of great people on here with lots of great ideas and opinions.
Lots of great threads on mills and using them.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## 140mower (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario Farm Country. I grow rocks and use my machinery to repair the damage rocks do to my farm equipment. 

This is an awesome forum. You will get lots of great advice here. 

What kind of milling work are you wanting to learn about doing? 

Is a lathe in your future too?


----------



## Dusty (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome aboard from Saskatchewan, enjoy the forum!


----------



## LinsG (Jul 5, 2022)

Thank you everyone!


Susquatch said:


> What kind of milling work are you wanting to learn about doing?
> 
> Is a lathe in your future too?


Im into radio control vehicles and would love to try making a working model engine of some sort. So I’m assuming a lathe would be needed as well at some point.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 5, 2022)

Wow..... That's a lofty goal! 

Yes, you will need a lathe. In fact depending on what you make vs what you buy, you might want to get a lathe first. 

If I were doing it (and I am not doing it), I'd make a component list and then decide what to source and what to make and maybe go from there. 

Quite a few members on here make model engines and some are into R/C. Actually, I do R/C too (helicopters) but I buy my stuff already made. Anyway, my point is that some make engines and vehicle parts. You might do a search on radio or remote or model and see if you can find a few and then PM them. They could prolly give you better advice on priorities than I can.


----------



## whydontu (Jul 5, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## LinsG (Jul 5, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Wow..... That's a lofty goal!
> 
> Yes, you will need a lathe. In fact depending on what you make vs what you buy, you might want to get a lathe first.
> 
> ...


Yes it’s not a right now goal, but you asked and I did download the Edward’s radial plans years ago. I have ground based r/c, a Raptor 50 Heli, Vario Astar gas half built, Aeroworks 75cc Extra, a 1/3 scale Waco that I want to build - would be awesome to build a radial to fit in that, especially since Moki engines etc have skyrocketed in price. Just to learn how to shave a layer of aluminum off a fresh billet would be great. We had a milling machine and lathe at my previous work but I never touched them.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 5, 2022)

@LinsG  from where I sit you already have the first tools necessary to become a hobby machinist. The heart and the want to do it along with joining this fantastic forum. Plan carefully and never regret your decisions all because they are well thought out .  Good luck with this!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 6, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 6, 2022)

LinsG said:


> Yes it’s not a right now goal, but you asked and I did download the Edward’s radial plans years ago. I have ground based r/c, a Raptor 50 Heli, Vario Astar gas half built, Aeroworks 75cc Extra, a 1/3 scale Waco that I want to build - would be awesome to build a radial to fit in that, especially since Moki engines etc have skyrocketed in price. Just to learn how to shave a layer of aluminum off a fresh billet would be great. We had a milling machine and lathe at my previous work but I never touched them.



Sounds like you are in great command of what you want. Just reach out anytime on the board or privately. We are all here to help! 

I think helping others spend their money is one of our side hobbies...... LOL!


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 6, 2022)

Welcome man...this forum is awesome to an extreme for a person such as yourself wanting to learn and eventually build a "bucket list" item. I'm betting every one of us members have been in the same boat.

   And I'm only 30 minutes east of you ( I'm home 99% of the time & pavement all the way except the last 1/2 mile) and you are welcome to visit for coffee/bull session or look at & use some entry level machines before you purchase.  I can show you what a hobby shop looks like in real life....crowded with machines, crud & cuttings from wood-steel-aluminum most anywhere you want to look...and a hundred different jigs built for long forgotten "jobs" that lean against the wall. For the life of me I cant remember what their for but if i do their ready LOL


----------



## LinsG (Jul 6, 2022)

historicalarms said:


> Welcome man...this forum is awesome to an extreme for a person such as yourself wanting to learn and eventually build a "bucket list" item. I'm betting every one of us members have been in the same boat.
> 
> And I'm only 30 minutes east of you ( I'm home 99% of the time & pavement all the way except the last 1/2 mile) and you are welcome to visit for coffee/bull session or look at & use some entry level machines before you purchase.  I can show you what a hobby shop looks like in real life....crowded with machines, crud & cuttings from wood-steel-aluminum most anywhere you want to look...and a hundred different jigs built for long forgotten "jobs" that lean against the wall. For the life of me I cant remember what their for but if i do their ready LOL


Whereabouts? We have friends near Delburne, I looked at a house in the Pine Lake area yesterday. I’ll probably take you up on your offer sometime.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 6, 2022)

!/2 mile SE of Alix, across the river from Delburne.

  PM me a phone # for texting if you like.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 6, 2022)

@historicalarms 

Huh. For some stupid reason I thought you were over on the Manitoba / Ontario border! No idea whatsoever how I got that dumb idea!


----------



## Hruul (Jul 6, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.


----------



## LenVW (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey, I was in Red Deer in 1985.
They had a rodeo at the time and a guy was forging his own horse shoe nails.
Have you heard of anybody doing that anymore ?


----------



## LinsG (Jul 6, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Hey, I was in Red Deer in 1985.
> They had a rodeo at the time and a guy was forging his own horse shoe nails.
> Have you heard of anybody doing that anymore ?


That I’m not sure, I’ve only been here 4 months.


----------



## LenVW (Jul 7, 2022)

That’s OK. It was a long time ago.

If you are looking for more help with remote controls . . .
Ryan aka  @SomeGuy  on this website can probably be able to talk some more about RCs. 
He is working on a RC mini tank in his garage.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2022)

LenVW said:


> That’s OK. It was a long time ago.
> 
> If you are looking for more help with remote controls . . .
> Ryan aka  @SomeGuy  on this website can probably be able to talk some more about RCs.
> He is working on a RC mini tank in his garage.



Yeah, I'm nowhere near building an engine from scratch though. I was building chassis/mounts/shafts/sprocket drive/etc for a little skid steer R/C but I've parked that project, I have a wrap up video I just need to edit on it. Long/short though, I'm not pleased with the design, it's too finicky and fragile. I will likely re-design and try again with what I've learned (and now that I have a mill to make some of the parts I couldn't make the way I wanted to before), the electronics were solid but the sprocket drive was super annoying.

Here's the playlist on everything I've done there though if you want to see it:


			https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3TUL4uTbjxMW2y3S8OYlB9bXBONthto9


----------



## LenVW (Jul 10, 2022)

Just wait Ryan.
Someday you may come up with a better idea for engines !!
New ideas come from a variety of innovators.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 10, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Just wait Ryan.
> Someday you may come up with a better idea for engines !!
> New ideas come from a variety of innovators.



I'm not poopooing that thought Len. What you say is true. It just reminds me of an interesting chapter in my life.

I worked for an auto company. For a period of time, one of my responsibilities was to review all outside suggestions - which included inventions.

About once a month we would get a letter from some character who had an idea for an engine that could run on water or lightning or...... They just needed a few million to develop their idea or a few million for the rights to it. 

It was a painful job at times, sometimes downright hilarious, and sometimes we also got fantastic ideas from really creative innovative people.


----------



## LenVW (Jul 10, 2022)

I hear you . . .
I was developing Food Processing Equipment for Kellogg’s in the 1980s, but, my Patents came from Plastics Forming in the 1990s with Big O Machinery.
I thought the cereal industry was clean and innovative, little did I know that corrugated HDPE would send me around the world and into the mainstream of cutting edge manufacturing in North America.


----------



## StevSmar (Jul 10, 2022)

Welcome from Winnipeg!

This definitely is a great place to receive encouragement on tool purchases.
Good luck with your dream of building an engine!

I purchased an electronic version of the book/plans by L K Blackmore for the 1/4 scale Bentley BR2 rotary engine from Camden Miniature Steam Services. It’s very very unlikely I’ll ever build it, however the book is great for showing how to make such a complicated model engine.

@PeterT has a thread on the radial engine he’s building which you may find interesting:
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/radial-engine-build.68/


----------



## PeterT (Jul 10, 2022)

Welcome. Sorry late to the party. Some model engine forums if you haven't already come across them





						Home Model Engine Machinist Forum
					

Home model engine machinists & makers forum. Model engine making forums for engine plans, castings, CAD, CNC designs, lathe, Stirling, boilers & steam.




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				









						Model Engine Maker - Index
					

Model Engine Maker - Index



					www.modelenginemaker.com
				






			PAZ's engine & radio


----------



## LenVW (Jul 11, 2022)

Thanks @PeterT  there is lots of good information in the ‘Machine Modifications’ of the . . . Home Model Engine Machinist Forum.


----------

